# amazon sword turning red?



## bjwwong (Apr 23, 2010)

hey anyone know why my sword plant leaves are turning a slight tinge of red?
i've been using tropic master grow along w/ CO2 injection...

thanks for your help!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could be that you have a melon sword...


----------



## bjwwong (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHA!!! good call, i doubt it though. wasnt EVER reddish. It was pretty big until i had a huge problem w/ bba, so trimmed off the much larger leaves. It's derived from my uncle's batch of sword plants which are all amazon swords.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless its going from green to red, to brown, you don't need to worry.

My best guess is that it is a melon (as adz said) or flame sword. Maybe your fertilizer, co2 or lighting was increased or recently added which triggered it's colours. This would mean you're doing better than you had been before, it's a sign of good progress.

When did you start fertilizing? I know tropica master grow does have some DTPA iron in it, I believe this would be your variable that caused it to go red. _It's happy._


----------

